# Switching from Western to English, is it easy?



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I grew up riding Western and then switched to English.

In my humble opinion, English is harder balance wise. An English saddle doesn't hold you in like a some Western saddles can.
Also, in my experience, English requires more muscle. Mainly because you need that muscle _to_ stay balanced.
I'm never as sore after a Western ride as I am after an English ride.

But on the other hand, both require you to be mounted on an animal with a mind of it's own, so neither are _easy_! :lol:

It's a preference in the end. While I do find English harder, I prefer it over Western.

Have fun!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I switched to English after years of riding western and English is harder imo but I like it better. I agree with Sunny about it requiring more muscle as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I switched to english after a couple years of western rider. The reason I started out western was because the BO wanted her kids to have good seats before they started learning english (from the sit trot; aka jog) and what not. I personally think it was easy but then again I was just doing light english riding. I didn't start cantering until like 2 months laters because I was still getting the feel lol, and didn't start jumping until almost a year later of learning how to ride. 

Good luck with learning because I think youl enjoy learning english and the challenges brought with it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I switched 2 or 3 years ago. Never regretted. :wink: Wasn't hard for me (and my horses seemed to like it better). Although I did take some english lessons here and there in past (but very few).


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

It can be difficult, especially if you don't know how to post and don't have good balance (both problems I had when switching). However, I love English and do not regret switching at all.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Greyman. You'd be very welcome over on the other side.
As a barrel racer I doubt whether once you were shown the different way of doing things that you will have any serious problems. Anyway it will be fun to learn the differences in technique

Your horse would initially notice the different saddle and being ridden by you with two hands holding shortened reins but it would soon get used to the idea.

But I am curious - what makes you think of switching over?


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

I show and ride English. I would call it more of a challenge, and requires more muscle memory. Much more technical than western. If you're new to it, and do it correctly, you will be sore. Just ride through it, and have fun. Make sure you have somebody to help you learn to do it correctly.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

I just just just started riding English - like a week ago - and I'd say they're about the same. Their pros/cons balance out. I ride both, but I personally prefer Western from my experience. 
Physically, Western is easier. Mentally, IMO, English is easier.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

RunJumpRide said:


> Mentally, IMO, English is easier.


Can you elaborate on this? I don't quite get what you mean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I don't quite get what you mean.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just think riding English is more calming, for some extremely odd reason. :lol: Mainly because I actually compete in Western stuff like barrels and pleasure, and I'm always always thinking about "how can I improve this" and stuff like that, while with English I just do it for fun... So for me, English is easier for my brain!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah, okay! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ceasar (Dec 21, 2011)

i rode western all my life until i got an ottb about 7 months ago... i dont really think one is easier than the other but i found i was alot better at english than western... the only really super significant differences in the two is that western horses go away from pressure and english horse will go into pressure. i think the hardest thing to learn was keeping my fingers closed around the reins ahah... bad habits die hard aha


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ceasar said:


> the only really super significant differences in the two is that western horses go away from pressure and english horse will go into pressure.


News to me. Every horse I've ever ridden has been trained in english and they go away from pressure every time. That's how leg yields and shoulder ins are done.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

ceasar said:


> i rode western all my life until i got an ottb about 7 months ago... i dont really think one is easier than the other but i found i was alot better at english than western... the only really super significant differences in the two is that western horses go away from pressure and english horse will go into pressure. i think the hardest thing to learn was keeping my fingers closed around the reins ahah... bad habits die hard aha


 I do not think so, both western and English you are asking the horse to collect and engage his hindquarters, difference is your asking for that in two different frames.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

All I can say is it's a different feel, especially the feel of your seat on the saddle, your legs on the horse (a LOT more leather in western, less in English) and a thinner pad too. And it's different to your horse especially if they have neck reined and are now direct reining.

But as someone showed us in the video (will find it now..) they're the same level of difficulty, but in different ways. A good rider can do both without too much of a struggle.

Have fun though, I enjoy both  Hoping to get my horse into both too as soon as we get all the basics of dressage down. And by basics, I mean everything from halting to flying lead changes.

EDIT: Here's the video


----------



## ToLoveHorsesForever (Oct 3, 2011)

I just switched from Western to English and although it is so much harder I'm enjoying it to no end and am so glad I made the switch. As a lot of people have already said, there is a lot more balance and a lot of leg muscle. However, despite all that, I don't think I'm going to go back to Western anytime soon!


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

I would say that english is harder but have no personal experience of western. I think if you have a good western seat it will help with your balance and a relaxed english position  x


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sunny said:


> I grew up riding Western and then switched to English.
> 
> In my humble opinion, English is harder balance wise. An English saddle doesn't hold you in like a some Western saddles can.
> Also, in my experience, English requires more muscle. Mainly because you need that muscle _to_ stay balanced.
> ...


I agree, with english you need alot more balance because you don't really have a saddle to keep you in place. I like english more, you learn alot of skills to help with balance and muscle


----------

